# 1936 Cab History and Review...



## soundboy57

I copied this from another forum, and thought it was right on...and very 
informative.
I own both styles of the JCM800 1936 plywood cabs, and have owned the JCM900 versions, and I concur with this observation:
*
I've gone through six 1936 cabs and done multiple side-by-side comparisons using the same set of speakers. I find the earliest version of the 1936 cabs to be the most toneful - although these are JCM800 era, this first version was the exact same size as a 70s Marshall 2x12 combo and is all plywood construction (some even had plywood backs) and sounds great. Marshall changed the dimensions of the JCM800 1936 cabs in the 80s to the current specs and changed from one handle on top to two handles - one on either side. When Marshall moved into the JCM900 years, they changed the 1936 cabs to all particle board construction which I feel hurt the tonality of these cabs.

I've preached about the differences in these cabs in the past but in many comparisons, here's what I find to be the tone differences:

First version JCM800 1936 - to me, these have the most balanced tone with the most present and lively mids. Good low end that is clear and musical. Highs are smoother than JCM900 version.

Second version (current dimensions) JCM800 - Still nice mids. The lows are extended and more present and still musical. The highs are relatively unchanged.

JCM900 version (particle board) - The lows are even more extended but become a bit boomy and less musical - more thump, less articulation. The mids become a bit sterile sounding and are less present. The highs move more towards harshness. *


----------



## EpicFlyingDude

Right on, I had the exact same experience with the 1936 cabs.
I heard they went back to plywood construction in 2012?


----------



## zenfly

I want to thank you again for getting the dimensions for the 2x12 2045.. I'm going to guess it's the predecessor to the 800 cabs.. 

Have you ever compared the 2045 you had to the 1936 before you sold it ?


----------



## johnfv

I've only owned the first 2 styles but agree with your general impressions. I had an original (thin) 1936. I found the top handle inconvenient for head placement and wished it had more low end (I play mostly Strats). But, overall it was a good sounding cab. When the new style came out, I bought one pretty quick and definitely appreciated the extended low end, side handles and skid trays on top. I sold the original (but I know who still has it). I put the deep one in a road case and while it's seen a ton of gigs, it's still in great shape. Currently has WGS speakers in it:


----------



## soundboy57

zenfly said:


> I want to thank you again for getting the dimensions for the 2x12 2045.. I'm going to guess it's the predecessor to the 800 cabs..
> 
> Have you ever compared the 2045 you had to the 1936 before you sold it ?



I have never had a 2045 cab, just the early 800 cab, same dimensions...within 1/2 inch, depending on the year, I suppose.

I did read a quote somewhere, that said:

"The plywood 1936 cabs are the only cab that make G12T 75's sound great".

I don't know about that, but two of mine have original 75's, and they do sound damn good, in that cab...


----------



## sam marshall

Looking at one of these localy waiting on a responce if it the 900 series. 

They want $250.00 for it


----------



## sam marshall

looks to be a 2005 model does any one know if its made of ply wood or not?


----------



## eastwood6

I have one of the early, thinner 800 series 1936 cabs, dated 1981. It has G12-65's. This cab sounds OK but not great with my Artist 3203 or Class 5, but both of those heads seem to be optimized for cabs with 10 inch speakers. The 1936 did sound killer as a matching extension cab for my 2104 JMP combo, since sold. 

I'm sure there's a lesson here. Like, maybe I need to get a JMP or 800 head for it....


----------



## Salsg

That is on par with my findings except for the very early cabs which I havent played thru yet.
I just got an 800 era 1936 made of plywood and its sounds damn good. The particle board 1936 I had before sounded terrible.


----------



## EL 34

EpicFlyingDude said:


> I heard they went back to plywood construction in 2012?



i wonder if this is true as well.


----------



## Australian

I own two ply 1936 cabs. Theyre not as bassy as the MDF ones, but crisp and true to what I expect of a cab tonally.
I've had a few MDF ones (3) and : the one with V30's sounded good; One with 75's I didnt care for much; another with 75's sounded best. So it might be the luck of the draw with the newer MDF ones.


----------



## soundboy57

Resurrecting an old thread...
This 1936 cab from 1976-77 just showed up on a local craigslist ad...
Interesting!
Later 1980's style 12" depth, different handles, small 9" logo.
I have had two early 80's 1936's, with the shallow 9" depth, and
handle on top....and many of the later "current style" cabs, from the mid 80's on up. 
Must be pretty rare, and looking at the original serial tag, it isn't 
a mock up.
It has newer V30's in it.
Just find it interesting. Must have been a low seller, and cancelled early on.
Only ever seen one other....now listed on Ebay.


----------



## Blueslicks

soundboy57 said:


> Resurrecting an old thread...
> This 1936 cab from 1976-77 just showed up on a local craigslist ad...
> Interesting!
> Later 1980's style 12" depth, different handles, small 9" logo.
> I have had two early 80's 1936's, with the shallow 9" depth, and
> handle on top....and many of the later "current style" cabs, from the mid 80's on up.
> Must be pretty rare, and looking at the original serial tag, it isn't
> a mock up.
> It has newer V30's in it.
> Just find it interesting. Must have been a low seller, and cancelled early on.
> Only ever seen one other....now listed on Ebay.
> View attachment 14636
> 
> 
> View attachment 14637
> 
> 
> View attachment 14638



Woulda been my thread...forum member JCarno posted pics of his cab and I had added another craigs listing after the ebay pics so theoretically you've seen 4 now...

http://www.marshallforum.com/cabinets-speakers/52255-interesting-vintage-1936-a.html

Very cool though. As you've said, that looks to be like the ones on the other thread. "A" serial, Levant tolex and the Bakelite input jack plate. Would like to see the interior as that other one that's been on ebay for ages doesn't show much of the inside. Either way, it looks to be in tremendous shape. I wonder what speakers were original to that model and if the design was more an early experiment directed towards accomodating Bass? 

And what's he asking price wise?


----------



## soundboy57

I assume they would have had blackbacks like the 4x12's of the era.
$2300 for the head and cab is optimistic, I would say.
The cab, with non original speakers is maybe a $400 cab, IME.
The head $1200.
Here's the CL link:

1976-77 Marshall JMP Master MK2 Lead 50w & 1936 2x12 Cab


----------



## Blueslicks

soundboy57 said:


> I assume they would have had blackbacks like the 4x12's of the era.
> $2300 for the head and cab is optimistic, I would say.
> The cab, with non original speakers is maybe a $400 cab, IME.
> The head $1200.
> Here's the CL link:
> 
> 1976-77 Marshall JMP Master MK2 Lead 50w & 1936 2x12 Cab


 
Thanks man, yeah that's a bit on the overpriced side...cool cab though and in really nice condition.


----------



## paul-e-mann

soundboy57 said:


> I have never had a 2045 cab, just the early 800 cab, same dimensions...within 1/2 inch, depending on the year, I suppose.
> 
> I did read a quote somewhere, that said:
> 
> "The plywood 1936 cabs are the only cab that make G12T 75's sound great".
> 
> I don't know about that, but two of mine have original 75's, and they do sound damn good, in that cab...



I built my cab out of ply to the 1936 spec and my G12T-75's sound great. I also have a MDF cab and I agree it doesnt sound so great, loses any brightness you would want in your tone.


----------



## Blueslicks

pedecamp said:


> I built my cab out of ply to the 1936 spec and my G12T-75's sound great. I also have a MDF cab and I agree it doesnt sound so great, loses any brightness you would want in your tone.


 
Agree totally. Can't stand the MDF for what I do but I can appreciate it's stale response actually benefits some styles of music. Just not my own.

That said...I heard/read rumors the past few years that Marshall had reverted back to ply on the 1936. I myself had briefly rented a 2011 model and it was definitely 100% MDF. However I would imagine there would have been a significant amount of produced/shipped MDF numbers to liquidate from stores prior to any noticeable introduction back to ply. Especially in regards to those many MDF models already parked in stores and warehouses across North America. 

I remember reading this (supposed) Marshall employee's post on the VMF...

"For years we made the 1936 with MDF but recently we reverted back to ply construction."

The Marshall Roadhouse

I also remember some people suggesting only in England were the newer ply ones being sold.

Having never seen inside a new one other than the 90's one I owned for a short time and the one I mentioned I'd rented that was itself a 2011; my curiosity is now fully piqued since coming across this recent ebay sale... 

100 Mint Marshall 1936 Speaker Guitar Amp Cabinet 2x12 | eBay

That looks to be a plywood baffle. I wonder about the rest of the cab.


----------



## AbelsKeepeR

About 2 months ago before recently getting a JCM 800 2x12 cab, I had JCM 900 2x12, and I thought it sounded great, especially playing drop d, mid scooped songs. I hope the guy I traded it to for an older 50 watt Jcm 2000 dsl head, and 4x12 cab, decides he doesn't like it, and sells it back to me, lol. But I do like the old 800 cab I just got. Just wish I still had my old 800 head too.


----------



## marshall1967

Australian said:


> I own two ply 1936 cabs. Theyre not as bassy as the MDF ones, but crisp and true to what I expect of a cab tonally.
> I've had a few MDF ones (3) and : the one with V30's sounded good; One with 75's I didnt care for much; another with 75's sounded best. So it might be the luck of the draw with the newer MDF ones.


 
This is it "luck of the draw",,with all amps and cabs. you sometimes nail it first time, other times you sort through things until you find it. also some speakers sound like shit in some cabs and then good in others


----------



## Blueslicks

Well this is a historic moment to those of us who are fans of these cabs.

Somewhat of a bummer to those who thought they were holding value in the old 800 models.

They now appear to be all ply including the back panel...

http://www.marshallforum.com/cabinets-speakers/65431-my-new-1936-all-plywood.html

Perhaps the MDF version will now gain its own notoriety as a vintage detuned metal players "rare find".


----------



## SlyStrat

1936 made in August 2013.
PLYWOOD!


----------



## RickyLee

I have the first version thin/top handle 800 1936, the 800 bigger/deeper side handle 1936 and a 900 version 1936 cab.

I am only going off memory, but isn't the 900 1936 cab all ply except for the back only? Matter of factly, I am thinking the 800 1936 AS WELL as the 800 1960 cabs also have particle board backs.

I can't open any of these to verify, so maybe someone else will add to this one.


----------



## Rev-al

Great thread - thanks for posting it.
Can anyone tell me the thickness of the plywood panels (original and new ones) please ?


----------



## soundboy57

RickyLee said:


> I have the first version thin/top handle 800 1936, the 800 bigger/deeper side handle 1936 and a 900 version 1936 cab.
> 
> I am only going off memory, but isn't the 900 1936 cab all ply except for the back only? Matter of factly, I am thinking the 800 1936 AS WELL as the 800 1960 cabs also have particle board backs.
> 
> I can't open any of these to verify, so maybe someone else will add to this one.



The thinner 800 cab (exact same size as the 70's 2045...I have both) is all ply, with MDF back.
The Larger. deeper 800 (current styling) was all ply, with MDF back.
Starting n 1991, the 900 series used ALL MDF, until March/April 2010, when 
(according to a Marshall employee) they want to ALL plywood, including the back.
_
So...the current 1936 is the first all ply 2x12 since the 1970's 2045 cabs._
Should sound real "woody"

I want one


----------



## alexisgt

I just bought one! Sounds awesome!

Can you help me find out from what wood is made of?

Check my post please.


----------



## JackTone

Dear Friends,

Always enjoy reading the post.

Was wondering is anyone can identify the year of this Marshall 1936 2 x12" cabinet. 

Note the "1936" plate. 

I’m thinking this is pre 800. 

Thank you, and any thoughts?

Cheers,
Jack Tone


----------



## Blueslicks

JackTone said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Always enjoy reading the post.
> 
> Was wondering is anyone can identify the year of this Marshall 1936 2 x12" cabinet.
> 
> Note the "1936" plate.
> 
> I’m thinking this is pre 800.
> 
> Thank you, and any thoughts?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jack Tone



Hi Jack,

I don't see a pic...it appears you didn't actually upload it properly.

You need to click "manage attachments" first before you post. Then upload the pic from your desktop.


----------



## JackTone

Here it is (I hope)


----------



## JackTone

I did what you told me to do "Manage Attachments” went through what I thought would work but Walla…

ZIP…. no photo!

Perhaps I’m to old a bunny for this, but to describe the 1936 cab. The gold plate in the lower left cover only has “1936” printed on it. Nothing else.

I’ll keep working on it, perhaps I’ll get it, but any input would be appreciated.

Cheers,

Jack Tone


----------



## JackTone

Got it!!! Here is the picture of the 1936 Cab.






Cheers,

Jack Tone


----------



## Blueslicks

JackTone said:


> Got it!!! Here is the picture of the 1936 Cab.Cheers,
> 
> Jack Tone



I don't believe they made any badges marked simply "1936" post JCM800. The first gold badges were labeled "JCM800 Lead Series" in my recollection. I think they then added the "JCM900 Lead Series" and evolved towards badging most all cabs based on model and then finally speaker configuration IE: "1936V" (V30 loaded), "1936 Lead Series" and simply "1936" (both usually G12T75 loaded) and of course the 4X12 cabs such as "1960 Classic" (GB loaded), "1960A" or "1960B" or simply "1960 Lead" (again, usually G12T75 loaded) etc.

The cab may have a barcode serial sticker on the back input jack plate that could contain a date. If it's a stereo dual input
jack plate it is definitely post JCM800.

As well, with the idea that Marshall used plywood up until about 1990 then switched to MDF (and dual input jack plates instead of mono on 1936 cabs) for over a decade and then as of about 2011 back to ply...taking the back panel, a handle or even just the input jack plate off and looking inside may also shed some clues. Even the size and material of the brace inside will dictate post JCM800 status.

And you never know, you may have a JCM800 ply version that someone replaced the badge on.


----------



## JackTone

Dear Blueslicks, and friends,

I was thinking this was a Pre JCM 800 "1936" cab. (perhaps made out of ply) as I’ve seen JCM 800 and JCM 900 with “lead” printed on the plates. 

My goal is to match up an external 1936 2x12" cab. w/ my JCM 900 2x12" 50 Watt Combo.

I've learned a lot about the JCM 900 2x12" 50 Watt Combo hear on the Marshall Form, and from my tech Dave Ray at A Brown Soun in San Rafael, CA. Much of what I've learned is stay clear of channel 2, and just stick with channel 1 full up. Experimenting both in the studio and on live performances I’ve found this to be good advice. 

I really appricate your help Blueslicks, I'll do some surgery on the cab. and keep you in the loop.

Cheers,
Jack Tone


----------



## Blueslicks

JackTone said:


> Dear Blueslicks, and friends,
> 
> I was thinking this was a Pre JCM 800 "1936" cab. (perhaps made out of ply) as I’ve seen JCM 800 and JCM 900 with “lead” printed on the plates.
> 
> My goal is to match up an external 1936 2x12" cab. w/ my JCM 900 2x12" 50 Watt Combo.
> 
> I've learned a lot about the JCM 900 2x12" 50 Watt Combo hear on the Marshall Form, and from my tech Dave Ray at A Brown Soun in San Rafael, CA. Much of what I've learned is stay clear of channel 2, and just stick with channel 1 full up. Experimenting both in the studio and on live performances I’ve found this to be good advice.
> 
> I really appricate your help Blueslicks, I'll do some surgery on the cab. and keep you in the loop.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jack Tone



Cool Jack, 

And which JCM900 series 50 watt combo is it you have?

The 4502 "High Gain Dual Reverb" version or the earlier 2502 "High Gain Master Volume MKIII" version?

Both are drastically different amps. With that said (and if you aren't doing so already) you can also get a bit more aggression out of that amp (at least the 2502) by using a patch cable to connect the send and return on the FX Loop. Then use the trim pot like a MV and adjust to taste.


----------



## JackTone

Dear Blueslicks,

I own a JCM900 series 50 watt combo 4502 "High Gain Dual Reverb. Lucked out found it at House of Hits rehearsal studio in Sacramento, CA. Picked it up for $350.00, and it's clean.

I like your suggestion about the loop, I'll speak with Dave Ray about it, and get his opinion too.

As for the "1936" cabinet, The Marshall book says this "1936" cabinet can be as old as 1985. Serial #933821706. 

Presently, the "1936" has x2 FANE speakers (which came with the cab.) which I also have in my HI WATT lead 30. I may go to Green Backs or Cream Backs, so feel free to chime in on the subject of speakers.

Thanks again Blueslicks, maybe you can shed more light on the "1936" again, and or touch on other subjects we've discussed.

Cheers, 

Jack Tone


----------



## Blueslicks

Just thought I'd post this pic for all those who ask "does it really matter" if a cab is ply or MDF. 

Sound quality and preference to tone aside, when you talk durability I think it's obvious what a crappy material MDF truly is. Here's a pic of a 1936 I lifted off ebay just now. Look where the casters have been inserted near the baffle. That's from wheeling it around a bit, having the caster socket screws loosen from spreading MDF and then the tips of the casters ultimately swaying and pressing against the baffle.

Stuffs also a real treat if you ever have to remove the baffle, then reinsert the screws.

I guess there is a chance the guy is using non-Marshall castors and did the damage himself when drilling bigger holes to fit them but still...

For over a decade Marshall pumped out these atrocious excuses for cabs under the guise of it being professional grade, road ready gear. I imagine many, many people purchased those cabs without even questioning the material. Marshall sure never announced a switch from ply nor did they inform anyone of the MDF material in the specs when advertised as far as I know. Either way, what a colossal rip off for the prices Marshall asked for that shit.


----------



## Micky

You sure it is a 1936? Where is the link to the auction?
What year do you think the cab was produced?


----------



## Blueslicks

Micky said:


> You sure it is a 1936? Where is the link to the auction?
> What year do you think the cab was produced?



I would guess it's anywhere from the early 90's through 2010...

Marshall 1936 Custom 2x12 Guitar Speaker Cabinet w Vintage 30s 811501022152 | eBay

And yes it's a Marshall. I've been inside enough 1936's to be sure. Screw placement, pozidriv screws, speaker placement, logo placement, tolex, corners and rivets. Look at the brace inside...the MDF base and thinner wood post along with the screws holding it on are giveaways as well. They used a ply base on the brace up until the JCM900 models. Then with the JCM900 series they cut costs again by making the brace even thinner than it was with the JCM800 series and started using MDF for the base. The JCM800 base was secured with thick dome head screws and by the JCM900's they began using a flathead smaller screw the same of which they use on the caster sockets. The seller also verifies the input jack states 150 watts in his ebay add which signifies it was originally loaded with stock G12T-75's.


----------



## JackTone

It sure looks like a 1936 cab. to me. I agree, pulling the screws (even once) and then reset them in that crap will only give to grief. 

FYI Blueslicks, the 1936 cab. I have is birch ply. I posted the serial number last night (see previous post this subject). I'm thinking the cab. is either a pre JCM800 or very early production of same.

Also something else I've learned over the years about casters. Bigger is better. Moving gear over odd surfaces is much easier with larger wheels. Just my 2¢.

I'd like to talk with you later about speakers (Blueslicks), but maybe tomorrow my friend.

Cheers,
Jack Tone


----------



## Blueslicks

JackTone said:


> It sure looks like a 1936 cab. to me. I agree, pulling the screws (even once) and then reset them in that crap will only give to grief.



Big grief for sure. And imagine the weight of the speakers on the inserted anchors over time.



JackTone said:


> FYI Blueslicks, the 1936 cab. I have is birch ply. I posted the serial number last night (see previous post this subject). I'm thinking the cab. is either a pre JCM800 or very early production of same.



I saw the serial number and it's still a mystery to me. I'd have to see the inside. What about the jackplate? Is it a dual input? Also, what did the wattage handling state on the plate? These answers can shed clues towards general production era. Thing is...yours is the deeper dimension build with anti-skid plates and large recessed side handles. 

The very first JCM800 era 1936 cabs were a thinner dimension as they transitioned from the plexi era Lead, Bass and Organ model 2045 2X12 cab into the JCM800 model 1936 cab. Basically a 2045 with Elephant tolex instead of Levant and G12-65 speakers instead of G12H-30 or GB's. The first JCM800 1936 had a top handle and small bakelite mono input jack which was usually mounted at the bottom of the back panel. The small bakelite input was then replaced with a large recessed funnel cup mono single input jack located near the top end of the back panel. When they finally went to the deeper dimension box they then added large recessed side handles and anti-skid plates. These larger dimension cabs then retained a large recessed funnel cup mono single input jack up until about 89-90 where the dual input stereo jack was then added and the switch to G12T-75's from the G12-65's took place. 

There was one pre JCM800 deep dimension 2X12 with no specific model name we've discussed here before. Not much history is known but it does differ greatly from the 1936. It had levant tolex, small bakelite bottom placed input jack, small "A" serial tag, no corner protectors, small side handles and a straight baffle as opposed to a slanted 1936 style baffle.

http://www.marshallforum.com/cabinets-speakers/52255-interesting-vintage-1936-a.html

If yours was pre JCM800 it would have to be this cab re-tolexed in Elephant
with corners, recessed side handles and anti skid plates added.



JackTone said:


> Also something else I've learned over the years about casters. Bigger is better. Moving gear over odd surfaces is much easier with larger wheels. Just my 2¢..



I have casters but avoid rolling and carry whenever possible. Just don't like the bumps with speakers.



JackTone said:


> I'd like to talk with you later about speakers (Blueslicks), but maybe tomorrow my friend.



You bet.


----------



## Swede

Any of you cab specialists.....There is a 1936 cab for sale locally....Serial #M-2003-28-0108-Z.........

plate says 1936 Lead.

The guy says it has plywood construction with MDF front??? Makes no sense at all. He said there was Celestions inside but didnt specify model.

Anything you can say about the little info I have? Maybe through serial number?

I wrote him back asking for better photos and more info, but have yet to hear back


----------



## Blueslicks

Swede said:


> Any of you cab specialists.....There is a 1936 cab for sale locally....Serial #M-2003-28-0108-Z.........
> 
> plate says 1936 Lead.
> 
> The guy says it has plywood construction with MDF front??? Makes no sense at all. He said there was Celestions inside but didnt specify model.
> 
> Anything you can say about the little info I have? Maybe through serial number?
> 
> I wrote him back asking for better photos and more info, but have yet to hear back



I'm guessing by the serial it's manufactured in 2003.

That probably means it's MDF.

Read through this thread and it should tell you what years are ply which is basically anything pre 1990 (JCM800 era).

They went back to all ply around 2012 so I would say stay away from 1990 through 2012.

Here's one similar to the one you describe on ebay right now and as you can see in the pics it is 100% MDF...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/marshall-19...059?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4185a5c5db


----------



## Davies047

Fantatsic thread guys. This was exactly the info I was looking for...

I just picked up my JCM800 1937 cab today. Its one of the first ones. Thin, handle on top. The badge in the corner says JCM800 BASS SERIES. Its rocking the 65's inside. Which run at 15ohm. My question is, what ohm shall I run my jcm800 head at? 

Thanks.


----------



## ricksteruk

Was that the 1937 cab that just sold on eBay uk? If so, I had my eye on that! If only I lived close by I might have gone for it. Nice purchase dude!

So each speaker is 15 ohms? They ought to be connected in parallel then so you want to set your amp for 8 ohms. I would always check the wiring inside if I was not sure.


----------



## Platner

EpicFlyingDude said:


> Right on, I had the exact same experience with the 1936 cabs.
> I heard they went back to plywood construction in 2012?



I have two 2012, (50th anniversary) 1936's. They are in barely used mint condition. I finally opened one up this evening after reading this thread and worrying if they might be particle board. To my relief they are clearly birch plywood. That's the good news. The bad news is that the speakers are made in China. I'm just using these two 1936's until I can find a vintage Marshall 4 X 12 cab with speakers made in the UK. I got these cabs for $225 each so they will do for now, can't complain at that price.


----------



## Blueslicks

Platner said:


> I have two 2012, (50th anniversary) 1936's. They are in barely used mint condition. I finally opened one up this evening after reading this thread and worrying if they might be particle board. To my relief they are clearly birch plywood. That's the good news. The bad news is that the speakers are made in China. I'm just using these two 1936's until I can find a vintage Marshall 4 X 12 cab with speakers made in the UK. I got these cabs for $225 each so they will do for now, can't complain at that price.



Wow that's a great deal and must be a relief to you that they are made of ply construction.

I would just put different speakers in them rather than get a 4x12. Buy a quad or even two sets of different speakers so you have two unique sounding options between the two 1936 cabs. I have a "Loud" and "Louder" option with my two where I have differing db ratings between them. One has G12M65 and the other G12H30.


----------



## Platner

Blueslicks said:


> Wow that's a great deal and must be a relief to you that they are made of ply construction.
> 
> I would just put different speakers in them rather than get a 4x12. Buy a quad or even two sets of different speakers so you have two unique sounding options between the two 1936 cabs. I have a "Loud" and "Louder" option with my two where I have differing db ratings between them. One has G12M65 and the other G12H30.



Thanks Blueslicks, that's a good suggestion. I was thinking along these lines earlier; possibly putting two Celestion Alnico Blues in one of the cabs but wasn't sure if these speakers are compatible with a closed back cabinet like the Marshall 1936. More necessary research = less playing time


----------



## illini

I have one of the early 1936 cabs in the 2045 dimensions. Unfortunately, mine came loaded with the G12m-70's instead of the 65's. It is now loaded with Greenbacks, and sounds great.


----------



## Garystratton

Hi all,

Thought I’d weigh in as I just had the back of my 1936 cab to have a look inside. 

2XG12T75 speakers, manufactured 18/10/1992 (date code 18LB), baffle and side panels are MDF from what I can tell, and back panel is ply. The front plate says 1936, nothing else. The jack socket (mono and stereo) says ‘made in England’.

I purchased this (along with a 1973 JMP50 amplifier – which is another story) in 1995 for £400.


----------



## John BNY

I don't post very much here, but after reading this thread, I went and opened up my 2011 1936 cab, and it is made of birch ply. So, I think Marshall went back to birch at least as early as 2011. The other guitarist in my band has a 2004 1936, and that is made of MDF.


----------



## soundboy57

There is a post at another forum from a Marshall employee, stating that as of "spring 2010" they started using birch play again.

I have a 1972 2045 with G12H 30, and a 1982 1936 with G12 65's.

Great cabs. The 1972 is all plywood, the 1982 has an MDF back.
Both measure 23" high, 29" wide, and 9" deep exactly.

They both sound fantastic.
Forgive me for posting the pics again, I love these cabs!


----------



## illini

My 800 cab is the same dimensions and look as yours. I love the cab, but damn that 1972 cab is sexy looking.


----------



## jcm800gridlock

A good post.
Here's my early JCM800 1936 cab. It's the thin cab with the one handle on top. G12-65's inside. Just wish that Marshall made these a little wider because its not to stable with a head or my JMP combo on top.


----------



## libertarian

I'm actually considering one of those options. I'd like to have the flexibility of bringing a 2x12 instead of my 4x12. Now, what if I wanted to combine both? I believe the 2x12s run at 8ohm (mono) and the 4x12 at 16. What if I want to connect both to a Marshall head such as my old JCM 800 or a JVM410h (if I decide to go that route instead of a stereo power amp solution for my rack)?

Is there a safe setting for that I would I need to rewire one of them for a match? How would I wire a 2x12 to 16ohm?


----------



## Blueslicks

Nice one...

Vintage 1981 Marshall 2x12" Speaker Cabinet Model 1936 JCM 800 | eBay


----------



## Blueslicks

Never seen this one before.

Very cool large box transition with plexi styling.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARSHALL-VI...63?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2c92602de3

Levant tolex, caster cup holders, funnel cup jack plate, small plastic side handles, checkerboard grill, GB's and gold bead piping.

No center post and no serial tag to verify the model though.


----------



## wallythacker

I found this thread at a good time. I got a 1936 in trade last week with a 3210 head. It's a newer 1936 with plastic handles. Tonight I got another 1936 that's older. It's labelled JCM800, has the strap handle on top and is thinner than my first 1936. I've been so busy there's been no time to open up my first 1936, much less the 1936 I brought home tonight.

I think these cabs solve a lot of potential issues for me. They are certainly smaller and lighter than a 1960a. I think it's great I can get the amazing V30 sound for half the price of loading a 1960a. Actually, I might try a V30 and an Eminence of some type, maybe a swamp thang? 

Again, only two speakers in each cab=less cost. I might load my 2nd 1936 just like the first, a V30 and maybe a Swampie. I have to look up sensitivity levels.

I just can't get over all the amazing speakers combinations I can work out in my head for my 1936s. I also love the fact my 1936s are 8 ohms so my lovely 3210 head will see 4 a ohm load when I run both cabs and crank out it's heavenly 100 SS watts. 

It sounded pretty pathetic hooked up to a 1960a as it was only putting out 25 watts at 16 ohms. I do wish my older 1936 had the foot recess things on it to hold a head steady but I'm not going to lose any sleep over it.

I think a 1936 full stack might look pretty cool


----------



## Jonathan Gunn

Hi there.
What us the difference between a 1936 cab and a 1927 cab which is obviously smaller ?


----------



## atarilovesyou

Mine is the JCM900 version, and I'm pretty sure it's got particle board back. A few of the screws are a little on the stripped side. All told, however, I've been happy with it. For what I spent and the durability, I'm pleased. 

My plan is to retolex it, though. I wonder if replacing the MDF back would be tricky? I think it could only improve the sound, but then again, I like the fact it's light and easy to transport. I also need to grab some casters for it, at some point.


----------



## Blueslicks

Jonathan Gunn said:


> Hi there.
> What us the difference between a 1936 cab and a 1927 cab which is obviously smaller ?



I've never heard of a 1927 cab.

However if you mean a model 1922 2x12 cab...yes it is smaller. It has much less room inside for the speakers to breathe which to my ears, compromises quality of sound. IMO a 1936 is a great sounding cab whereas a 1922 is not.

Dimensions in mm

2045 cab & JCM800 1936 cab

Width - 737
Height - 584
Depth - 227

Current 1936 cab

Width - 740
Height - 600
Depth - 305

1922 cab

Width - 675
Height - 515
Depth - 260

I don't think the 1922 was designed to be a stand alone speaker box. I believe it was intended to be the extension cabinet to the JCM900 combo.


----------



## rick16v

Im using a fairly modern 1936 cab, made of 13 Ply, loaded with Chinese G12t-75s. Its afantastic sounding cab/speaker combo. Only thing I notice is that is is very directional. There is a beam of sound that has all the highs and high mids, if you go outside this beam it loses its punchiness.


----------



## Clara

Jack Tone's cab with the 1936 tag looks just like my 2002 MDF cab. I really like the thump I get with this cab and the mids sound great. The serial number on the cab should have the year in it. Mine has the serial number on the jack plate and inside. I changed one of the speakers to a Celestion A type for an extended low end.


----------



## keyboardwizard

I got something for you here, 
This is a Vintage Lead 1936. Made in 2006 I believe. 
Have anyone seen this one before?


----------



## Blueslicks

keyboardwizard said:


> I got something for you here,
> This is a Vintage Lead 1936. Made in 2006 I believe.
> Have anyone seen this one before?



Well yeah there are some pics of the outside. but that still doesn't clear anything up.

It would stand to reason yours is most likely loaded with V30's hence your own jack plate indicating 140 watts. 2X2 70 watt V30 = 140 watts power handling. And yes, your tag also indicates a 2006 build year so UK V30's and an MDF box is my guess.

But you will never know until the back comes off and you look inside. After all...

It's a Marshall!


----------



## JohnnyN

1936 with Greenbacks, build September 2016.
Bought at Andertons in UK. They carry the standard one with G12T-75s and one with Vintage 30s. On top of that they offer the 1936 with Greenbacks, as a build to order option.

I had to wait for a couple of months which was somewhat longer than usual, but the folks at Andertons said that all Marshall stuff was backorder. Busy days at Marshall I guess.

Anyway worth the wait - sounds great, and all plywood construction!

Here it is with my JTM45 RI:





The guts:





As you can see the sides are plywood too:





Complete with curly type label:





Cat insisted on posing on top of it - we named her Diva for a reason:





The Greenbacks sound awesome in this cabinet


----------



## Blueslicks

JohnnyN said:


> 1936 with Greenbacks, build September 2016.
> Bought at Andertons in UK. They carry the standard one with G12T-75s and one with Vintage 30s. On top of that they offer the 1936 with Greenbacks, as a build to order option.
> 
> I had to wait for a couple of months which was somewhat longer than usual, but the folks at Andertons said that all Marshall stuff was backorder. Busy days at Marshall I guess.
> 
> Anyway worth the wait - sounds great, and all plywood construction!
> 
> The Greenbacks sound awesome in this cabinet



Killer rig man. I bet it sounds as badass as mine. Mine has G12M-65 Creambacks and I use a 1987x.


----------



## mickeydg5

That is a nice looking cab. I like the grill cloth contrast.


----------



## Blueslicks

mickeydg5 said:


> That is a nice looking cab. I like the grill cloth contrast.



If you mean mine...

Early 80's JCM800. Genuine Marshall everything in the makeover; grill cloth, screws, rivets right down to the staples for the back tag which I had saved, straightened then re-used.

Replaced the MDF back for a ply one. The Levant tolex matches up nice with my plexis on top.


----------



## mickeydg5

Yes the salt/pepper - ish grill cloth looks nice on an all black cabinet.

It is more appeasing than the normal black cloth.


----------



## Blueslicks

Bump.


----------



## jekylmeister

I've got a 1936 that I bought used around 2010-ish and the newer Seismic cab below that I loaded with GT12T-75's. I can't tell the difference between them, tone-wise. I need to open up that 1936 and see what it's made of because I don't know, but it sounds excellent.


----------



## jekylmeister

jekylmeister said:


> I've got a 1936 that I bought used around 2010-ish and the newer Seismic cab below that I loaded with GT12T-75's. I can't tell the difference between them, tone-wise. I need to open up that 1936 and see what it's made of because I don't know, but it sounds excellent.


Ok, I opened mine up. It's MDF. Not sure what to think about that, but it sounds fab. I freaking cracked the side handle taking it off/putting it on. RRRRR


----------



## magnetbox

Last summer I scored an empty JCM800 era 1936 (skid plates, two large side handle version) and it's great. Now I want to add casters, as I'm using it to gig.

In preparation for casters, I replaced a couple of the original plastic feet due to cracks. After shopping around for wheels, I've learned that this is an aggravating, reoccurring problem with these flimsy plastic feet.

So I'm at a crossroads: should I bother buying the pricey threaded casters and use the plastic feet until they break, or should I drill for the Ernie Ball removeable set? I mean the cab's not exactly a collector's item (tolex painted black, missing logo, torn grille) but I don't want to do anything considered sacrilegious.


----------



## Obi Plexi-nobi

I picked up an early-JCM800 1936 with the shallow cabinet & those old, dome-shaped cab-feet. 35-watt non-original Celestions. Elephant tolex.


----------



## Obi Plexi-nobi

All-plywood. Converted (butchered) to open-back by previous owner. Got a few light-saber wounds myself, so what the hey- Still love it. Ordered some RI checkerboard grille cloth & a 9-inch logo to match my 1970's 2x12 combo.


----------



## Obi Plexi-nobi




----------



## Obi Plexi-nobi




----------



## RetiredRepoman

Im kinda late to the party but thought Id weigh in and also ask a question. This is my 2014 1936, I have opened it op and it is ALL plywood. Even the brace. I dont thing the barcode sticker implies the date. There was another sticker inside with info on it and date of manufacture was 2014 with the final inspectors name. I just today picked up the SC20H and DAMN! It sounds totally awesome. Ive never owned a full size JCM800 so I cant comment on tone comparison. But the "mini JCM800" is a monster.

Question is being that the 1936 is a 16ohm stereo cab can I run speaker cables from the 2x16 outputs on the head to the left and right 16ohm inputs on the cab? Right now Im just running it in 8ohm mono. But the stereo thing on Marshall cabs has always interested me. If I cannot do this then what are the 16ohm stereo inputs on the cab for?


----------



## Matthews Guitars

Buy the good casters and be done with it. Buy once, cry once, and know that they'll last longer than you need them to.


----------



## giblesp

I had a quick chat with a dude at Marshall today about a 2015 1936 I'm considering. I ran the serial number past him and he confirmed that it is indeed made of ply. 

Had anyone given a direct comparison to the stock Celestions in the 1936, versus Greenbacks?


----------



## jcm800gridlock

My early ‘80’s (tall-narrow, one handle on top) JCM800 1936 cab with original G12-65’s was my favorite cab ever. 

Sorry that I sold that cab.


----------



## Troy T. Blues

I had to resurrect this thread because there is some great info here and lots of people showing the early versions of the 1936 cabs - JCM800 era. The first version that was the exact same size as a 70s Marshall 2x12 combo. I recently picked one up again (I had two of them years ago and stupidly sold them) One thing I've never heard mentioned and had to bring it up. It looks like there were two different input jack placements. My current cab has the one in the top pic. However, I did have one with the jack on the bottom like the second pic previously. I wonder if these were just different years? I think these early cabs were made from 1981-83? Anybody know anything about that?


----------

